# Einfach nur traurig für den Sport



## xc-mtb (28. Juli 2008)

DOPINGFALL IM MTB-SPORT



Ich könnte kotzen


----------



## Mudman (28. Juli 2008)

Das war doch nur eine Frage der Zeit.  Jeder will mal der Beste sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg_fan (28. Juli 2008)

Sowas sollte Lebenslange sperren geben und nicht nur 2 Jahre. Wer versuch in einem Beruf zu betrügen sollt sich nen anderen suchen. Ganz egal ob Steuerberater oder Profisportler...


----------



## Fusion-Racer (28. Juli 2008)

2 Jahre sind für so einen Sch...betrüger viel zu wenig.
Der zieht seine Teamkollegen genauso mit rein und setzt deren Karriere auch aufs Spiel


----------



## Fezzä__ (28. Juli 2008)

glaubt Ihr immernoch, dass alle Profis alles mit Training und Müäsli erreichen???? blöd ist halt nur, wenn man erwischt wird.... dann will jeweils niemand etwas davon gewisst haben....


----------



## Jaypeare (28. Juli 2008)

Im Leistungssport wird gedopt. Überall. Ist einfach so. Sobald es um viel Geld geht, wird besch... wo es nur geht.

Einfach nicht mehr drüber aufregen, ist sinnlos.


----------



## Fezzä__ (28. Juli 2008)

genau das meine ich auch. 

Und es soll mir keiner kommen mit: "in anderen Sportarten ist das noch nicht so, das muss nicht sein..." diese anderen Sportarten heissen dann wohl Minigolf, Schach und .... keine Ahnung....

.... schade nur, dass ich mich für die "Doping-anfälligsten" Sportarten Bodybuilding und Radrennen interessiere


----------



## singlestoph (28. Juli 2008)

es gibt da halt immer wieder erklärungsversuche geschwätz und verklärung
vielleicht brauchen die leute die erwischt werden sowas

eigentlich ists ganz einfach:

im reglement steht dass man nicht dopen, eine runde vor schluss die arme hochheben und sich als sieger feiern lassen darf usw.

sowas unterschreibt man wenn man eine rennlizenz löst
da steht auch was man zu erwarten hat wenn man sich nicht an die regeln hält....

mehr als : ich hab betrogen, ich habs versucht und wurde erwischt wär gar nicht nötig

die ganzen geschichten von wegen leistungsdruck , bla, ich wollte mein team nicht enttäuschen, ich hab erst im letzten jahr meiner karriere .... werden der sache überhaupt nicht gerecht

und suggerieren dass man den sport gar nicht sauber ausüben kann oder dass solche leistungen übermenschlich seien und dass so eigentlich jeder sportler der dopt ein armes opfer des systems .....

oder aber is nich so schlimm macht ja sowieso jeder ....

das klingt natürlich besser als er ist ein ar$ch der seine kollegen beschei$$en wollte ist aber ganz schlecht für den sport



.....


----------



## Jaypeare (28. Juli 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> und suggerieren dass man den sport gar nicht sauber ausüben kann oder dass solche leistungen übermenschlich seien und dass so eigentlich jeder sportler der dopt ein armes opfer des systems .....



Das eigentlich traurige ist, dass der Sport durch so etwas total abgewertet wird. Weil jede selbstgerechte Couch-Potato jetzt sagt "Die sind ja alle gedopt, wenn ich mir sowas reinschieben würde, könnte ich da auch gewinnen". Dass trotzdem noch eine enorme sportliche Leistung dahintersteckt, geht dabei unter.

"Richtiges" Doping macht aus einem sehr guten einen herausragenden Sportler. Da wir in einer Welt leben, in welcher der Zweitbeste der erste Verlierer ist und niemanden mehr interessiert, kann man schon sagen, dass der Leistungsdruck das flächendeckende Doping forciert. Leistungssport ist knallharte Kommerz, da ist für Moral und Ehrlichkeit kein Platz, es geht - mal wieder - nur ums Geld, um die Vermarktung der Ware Mensch. Manchmal tun mir die Sportler da schon etwas leid, zumal viele Topsportler nicht unbedingt die größten Denker vor dem Herrn sind...

Trotzdem verstehe das jetzt bitte niemand so, dass ich den feinen Herrn Andersen in irgendeiner Weise in Schutz nehmen möchte. Es ist nur so, dass ich mich früher (als die TdF langsam aber sicher den Bach runter ging) furchtbar drüber aufgeregt habe. Mittlerweile geht mir das am A*** vorbei, weil es einfach zu häufig passiert und ich mich schon lange keinen Illusionen mehr hingebe. Wirklich widerlich ist nur das Rumgeflenne hinterher. "Ich hab doch nie... ich weiß überhaupt nicht... Verschwörung... blablaschniefheul". Lächerlich. Wenn man schon betrügt und so dumm ist, sich erwischen zu lassen, sollte man wenigstens dazu stehen.


----------



## jones (28. Juli 2008)

wenigstens hat albgold richtig reagiert.

auch wenn es für das team wirklich sehr hart ist...


----------



## singlestoph (28. Juli 2008)

vielleicht hat albgold richtig reagiert

ich will denen ja nichts unterstellen

aber viele die sich dann irgendwann zurückgezogen hatten schieben diese gründe auch vor, obwohl die verträge sowieso nur für einen befristeten einsatz gedacht waren

gebauso lustig sind die sponsoren die nicht mehr genannt werden wollen aber noch weiter bezahlen. ob sie müssen wegen verträgen oder ob sie trotzdem noch irgendwie profitieren weiss ich auch nicht....

phonak zb hat sein sponsoring von anfang an auf 7jahre geplant, darin eingeplant war als wunsch auch der tour de france sieg.
dass der nachfolge-hauptsponsor nach dem landis fall nicht mehr wollte ist auch verständlich

phonak unterstützt jetzt ja musik und musiker
mit der saubermannmasche haben sie sich aber noch eine gewisse zeit beim schweizer verband und im nachwuchs engagiert nach der landis tour

geroldsteiner steigt ja nicht (nur) wegen doping aus sondern auch weil sie mit weiterem radsport-sponsoring nichts mehr erreichen können was sie nicht bis jetzt erreicht hatten

geroldsteiner scheint das auch ehrlich zu meinen und kommuniziert einigermassen klar

aber der fall phonak zeit noch mehr: mehr als mit einem gedopten TdF sieger konnte man werbe/aufmerksamkeitstechnisch nicht erreichen auch wenn man doppelt oder drei mal soviel bezahlt dafür

sowas wie die phonak-pr kann man für geld nicht kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (28. Juli 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> vielleicht hat albgold richtig reagiert
> 
> ich will denen ja nichts unterstellen
> 
> aber viele die sich dann irgendwann zurückgezogen hatten schieben diese gründe auch vor, obwohl die verträge sowieso nur für einen befristeten einsatz gedacht waren


 IN DER TAT  vor allem auch in bella italia sind solche historien immer wieder zu hören


----------



## Trumpf (28. Juli 2008)

:kotz:

Meiner Meinung nach ist die einzige Möglichkeit effektiv gegen Doping vorzugehen, vertraglich eine finanzielle Strafe festzulegen, die so übermäßig hoch sein muß, dass sich ein Sportler, wenn er erwischt wird, über Jahrzehnte verschulden muß um die Strafe zu bezahlen.


----------



## jasper (28. Juli 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Im Leistungssport wird gedopt. Überall. Ist einfach so.


das ist nicht richtig, das kann ich dir versichern.
ich gebe allerdings zu, dass es eine hohe dunkelziffer gibt.
eins kann ich dir versichern: doping ist im ambitionierten amateursport sehr viel weiter verbreitet als im leistungs-/hochleistungssport. selbst im seniorensport, erstaunlicherweise, wird gedopt.


----------



## HB76 (28. Juli 2008)

wo bekomm ich epo her und wie muß ich es einnehmen?? ich hab am we ein wichtiges rennen, bitte helft mir schnell. es darf nur keiner wissen, danke schonmal


----------



## jones (28. Juli 2008)

HB76 schrieb:


> wo bekomm ich epo her und wie muß ich es einnehmen?? ich hab am we ein wichtiges rennen, bitte helft mir schnell. es darf nur keiner wissen, danke schonmal



hast wohl keinen plan, was epo bewirkt wa...

übrigends sind solche äußerungen ziemlich daneben :kotz:


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Juli 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> :kotz:
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist die einzige Möglichkeit effektiv gegen Doping vorzugehen, vertraglich eine finanzielle Strafe festzulegen, die so übermäßig hoch sein muß, dass sich ein Sportler, wenn er erwischt wird, über Jahrzehnte verschulden muß um die Strafe zu bezahlen.



oder ganz einfach 
KNAST! da würden einige davon abkommen, wenn sie wüssten das sie ne Haftstrafe von 3-6 mt absitzen müssten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (28. Juli 2008)

Letztes Wochenende hab ich am Albgoldstand noch zwei Pakete Spätzle ergattert. Befürchte dass diese jetzt leider einen faden Beigeschmack haben! Traurig für den Sport, und auch fürs Team!


----------



## Jaypeare (28. Juli 2008)

Na dann Mahlzeit. Aber nicht direkt vor dem nächsten Rennen essen...


----------



## gtbiker (28. Juli 2008)

Weder hohe Geldstrafen noch Gefängnissstrafen würden entscheidenden Erfolg bringen. Die Welt ist einfach zu abgefahren. 
Für manche Dinge riskiert man Alles!


----------



## singlestoph (28. Juli 2008)

das ganze ist nicht ganz so einfach das mir dem sperren undsoweiter

da gibt es dinge die unter arbeitsrecht internationales recht usw .  fallen

wenn zum beispiel ein verband einen gedopten oder vermeintlich gedopten sportler (vorallem uneinsichtig und nicht geständig) zu unrecht sperrt und der vor arbeitsgericht recht kriegt müsste der verband dann den lohn oder lohnausfall bezahlen .....

der schweizer verband wär in einem solchen fall nicht nur chronisch sondern endgültig für immer pleite ....

solange in europa nicht mal jedes land ein antidopinggesetz hat kann mal nicht mal da vernünftig ......

ob die eu nicht noch ein paar andere vielleicht fast wichtigere probleme hat sei mal dahingestellt 

wenn jetzt die grossen industrienationen sowas machen würden mit griffigen gesetzten, informationsaustausch, rechtshilfe usw. wär da sicher irgendein schwellenland oder sonst ein lustiger zwergstaat bereit sein die ganzen sportler die nicht mehr in den ländern wohnen, trainieren und lizenznehmen bei sich zu beherrbergen 
dieses land würde ziemlich schnell sehr viel reicher sein als vorher ..... selbst wenn die sportler weil in dem land keine rennen stattfinden da kein einkommen versteuern müssten ....

solange sogar die wada dopingreglemenstsverschärfungen der uci unterwandert oder nicht anders kann als sie zu unterwandern ist das aber wahrscheinlich nicht das grösste problem (die kokaingeschichte mit tom bonen ..... kokain darf nur im wettkampf nicht angewendet werden ....)

zuallererst sollten man alle sportverbände vernünftige antidopingpolitik und reglemente hinkriegen

da ist (so peinlich und platt das klingt) der radsporverband etwas weiter als andere und der französische verband noch etwas weiter

....


----------



## Trumpf (28. Juli 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> oder ganz einfach
> KNAST! da würden einige davon abkommen, wenn sie wüssten das sie ne Haftstrafe von 3-6 mt absitzen müssten



Nein. 3-6 Monate Knast sind nix. Das würden die anwaltlich so regeln dass sie es in die Winterpause verlegen lassen.


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Juli 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Nein. 3-6 Monate Knast sind nix. Das würden die anwaltlich so regeln dass sie es in die Winterpause verlegen lassen.




weisst du, ich habe in meiner therapeutischen tätigkeit einige menschen in versch. haftstrafen erlebt, das würde einige junge radler davon abhalten , da bin ich überzeugt
ob im winter oder sommer... ein delikt ist ein delikt ob missbrauch von substanzen oder was auch immer. ich bin nicht ein befürworter von inhaftierung,doch was nützen regeln in unserer gesselschaft, wenn man sie mit füssen treten kann...
....oh ich fahre mit 130kmh in der city, kontrolliert jeh keiner
also weiterrasen...

so verabschiede mich von diesen fred. denke auch singlestroph hat den nagel auf den kopf getroffen
was bleibt ist eigentlich der fade beigeschmack .......


----------



## xc-mtb (28. Juli 2008)

Es ist eigentlich sehr schade, dass es mal wieder soweit ist. Der Hobbysportler am Sonntag im Wald muss sich wieder lustiges anhören. Beim Rennen wird man direkt vom Bierwagen aus als Doper beschimpft und was weiß ich nicht, ist leider alles schon vorgekommen.

Ich habe leider keine Lösung für das Problem, da alles zwei Seiten hat. Drakonische Strafen sind schwierig durchzubringen, da es einfach zu wenig Rechtssicherheit gibt. Siehe das Problem Fumic und auch viele Rennradler. Kleiner Verfahrensfehler und schon ist nichts passiert!!! Das ist unglaubwürdig und einfach nur &%$*#

Möchte mich aber bei allen bedanken, die hier sachlich diskutiert haben und nicht nur Phrasen gedroschen haben. So macht das Forum doch auch Spaß.

Verarscht wir überall und die Frage ist vielfach ob wir nicht auch ein oder zwei Medikamentenkuren zum lernen machen würden, nur um das Studium statt mit 2,3 mit 1,3 abzuschließen! Kann man auch mit dem Job oder so machen. Die Antwort ist vielfach traurig aber war. Sollte sich jeder mal stellen.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## singlestoph (28. Juli 2008)

der kommentator beim schweizer fernsehen (EX-PROFI) hat zu dem thema auch sowas in diese richtung gesagt
so von wegen gefängnis und so

andere leute, Dopingbekämpfer und kontrolleure glauben auch heute dass es nur die dummen erwischt, dass epo richtig angewandt nicht nachweisbar ist oder einfach viel zuwenige der erhältlichen präparate testbar sind

wenn also in den herkunftsländern die fahrer ohne blutpass und trainingskontrollen sich auf eine tour vorbereiten können und dann zwar einen eintrittstest in frankreich machen müssen der aber ausser für franzosen keine folgen hat liegt einiges im argen

wenn beim giro d'italia teams aus der continental tour (die nicht dem ethik code verpflichtet sind) allen pro tour teams um die ohren fahren .....

vernünftige tests die überall gleich gehandhabt werden und auch die gleichen folgen haben sind wohl das einzige was man im moment erwarten kann

und die freiheit der veranstalter (sofern sie wollen) teams die negativ aufgefallen sind  auszuladen

das kann folgen haben

denn obwohl eigentlich alle letztes jahr bei der tour ausgeladenen fahrer einbussen zu beklagen hatten hat keiner die tour de france verklagt
die fahrer sind zwar die meisten auch nicht von ihren teams entlassen worden aber nicht mal die haben versucht einen schaden geltend zu machen

....

dass dann wie schon erlebt viele fahrer in länder ausweichen wo sich weniger konsequent getestet werden oder eben in continental tour teams fahren konnte man schon oft beobachten

irgendwie sind ja auch die amerikanischen pöstler plötzlich von frankreich nach spanien übergesiedelt
und da sie offenbar nicht bei fuentes waren und tatsächlich kein fahrer vom team positiv getestet wurde ausser lance 99 auf kortison können die lieben leute heute verächtlich über ehemalige fahrer lästern die nach usps zeiten in andern mannschaften erwischt wurden und aussagen machen wie: wir hätten jeden der gedopt hätte sofort entlassen....
lance wurde auch über jahre nicht im training (in den usa) getestet worden ....

die waren auf jeden fall schlauer als viele andern ob sauberer oder nicht muss jeder für sich selbst .....

ich könnte noch stundenlang

die fahrradfahrer haben halt keinen der wie josef blatter einfach mal sagt: im fussball gebe es kein doping.... und die journalistn schreiben und drucken das einfach ab ....

die diskusionen über radfahrer mit fans aus andern sportarten find ich das was am nervigsten ist
ich kann auch radprofis verstehen die irgendwann mal genervt reagieren und lieber nichts mehr zum thema sagen

solange in andern sportarten nicht gleich konsequent und intelligent getestet wird wird sich das bild nicht ändern

das ausdauersportarten anfälliger sind ist klar , da kann man auch am meisten optimieren

da man aber zb. mit epo in fast allen sportarten positive veränderungen erzielen kann was leistungsfähigkeit, konzentration, erholung ....
ist davon auszugehen dass es auch überall eingesetzt wird, vorallem da wo es um viel (mehr geld als im radsport) geht .....

s


----------



## singlestoph (28. Juli 2008)

eigentlich ist es nicht traurig sondern gut für den radsport wenn doper erwischt werden

medizinstudium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





wenn das nur nicht so platt klingen würde


----------



## singlestoph (28. Juli 2008)

roger rinderknecht 

der schweizer bmx er hat im schweizer teil der bike geschrieben was ihm alles angeboten oder verschrieben worden wäre 
wenn er eine lebensmittelvergiftung die er am weltcup oder beim testevent in peking kassiert hatte als asthma anfalll oder als reaktion auf smog ...... deklariert hätte

legal vom arzt des schweizer olympiateams abgesegnet (der wenn es immer noch der selbe ist ein harter dopingegner sein will) ....

hormonpräparate aufputsch-(öhm)-asthmamittel usw .....



dass er darüber schreibt und nicht einfach die klappe hält wie alle andern ist ihm schon hoch anzurechnen

s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (29. Juli 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> solange in europa nicht mal jedes land ein antidopinggesetz hat kann mal nicht mal da vernünftig ......


ist ein anfang, ist aber ein bisschen too much. im grunde ist bei doping der straftatbestand des betruges erfüllt, nur muss doping auch bestraft werden, wenn keine vermögensschädigung eintritt.
das problem ist doch auch: es sind deutlich mehr epo-haltige medikamente im umlauf, als medizinisch indiziert. wer verschreibt diese medikamente? jedem arzt, der epo-haltige medikamente ohne medizinische indikation verschreibt, sollte die approbation entzogen werden. was da manche ärzte für eine berufsethik pflegen ist höchst seltsam. so etwas gehört ausgemerzt.


----------



## singlestoph (29. Juli 2008)

es wurde scheinbar auch in spitälern viel zu viel epo verschrieben nicht nur an nierenkranke und blutarme menschen
sondern auch an krebspatienten (hab ich gehört/gelesen irgendwo)
da laufen jetzt desswegen auch vorbereitungen zu klagen weil unter umständen mit epo kebserkrankungen beschleunigt wurden...

scheinbar sind auch unmengen von neuen verbesserten/modifizierten präparaten im umlauf (50 oder mehr neue epopräparate....) viele davon aus asien , warumauchimmer

längere und verbesserte wirkung ...... wo der nutzen ist von weniger oft spritzen weiss ich nicht spritzen ist ja ungangnehm geb ich zu wie hoch das risiko beim spritzen ist kann ich nicht einschätzen bin kein arzt

der vorteil von längerer wirksamkeit ist dass man auch länger positiv testen kann

irgendwie gibt es jetzt scheinbar auch epo mit deklarierten markierungsstoffen (um die wirkung/lebendsdauer zu testen ....?)was gut für kontrollen ist wenn man die angaben hat ...

nach angaben von pessimisten (dopinglabors) aber immer noch wirkungslos gegen schaue doper 

s


----------



## singlestoph (29. Juli 2008)

ich glaube wer sich für doping entscheidet hat sehr oft ein schlauheitsproblem ...
diese neu-epogeschichte von ricardo ricco und co könne man ohne professionelle infrastruktur gar nicht machen

hab ich gelesen dh als einzelner ohne wissen der teamleitung eher nicht ...

eigentlich sind solche typen arme schweine

mit dem selben einsatz/hartnäckigkeit die es braucht um radprofi zu werden kann man es wohl auch in jedem anderen beruf bis weit oben schaffen

wenn man halt da die entsprechenden fähigkeiten hat....

s


----------



## jasper (29. Juli 2008)

du spielst auf mircera an? das ist doch im grunde besser und länger nachweisbar...


----------



## cluso (29. Juli 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ..
> diese neu-epogeschichte von ricardo ricco und co könne man ohne professionelle infrastruktur gar nicht machen
> 
> hab ich gelesen dh als einzelner ohne wissen der teamleitung eher nicht ...



Das da die ganzen Teams inklusive Leitung involviert ist, davon ist auszugehen denke ich.

Sportlicher Leitung selbst ehemaliger Aktiver auf hohem Niveau, Trainer die zweifelhafte Kontakte haben etc. Und das zieht sich durch alle (!!!) Pro-Tour-teams.

Zu diesem Vorfall. Wenigsten hat Hr. Andersen das Doping zugegeben, sonst wird ja immer eine "Geschichte vom Pferd" erzählt...


Grüße


----------



## aka (29. Juli 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> es wurde scheinbar auch in spitälern viel zu viel epo verschrieben nicht nur an nierenkranke und blutarme menschen
> sondern auch an krebspatienten


Bin nur Laie, aber Krebspatienten nach einer Chemoteraphie sind ziemlich Blutarm


----------



## goegolo (29. Juli 2008)

Doping im Privaten ist wohl auch nicht ohne: http://www.zeit.de/2008/31/Doping


----------



## gtbiker (29. Juli 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> Doping im Privaten ist wohl auch nicht ohne: http://www.zeit.de/2008/31/Doping


sorry, aber solche links find ich nicht-sinnvoll. davon gibts tausende im web. viele beruhen auf jounalistischem Unwissen. hauptsache über die bösen grauen tausenden hobbyfutzis geschrieben.
ist ja so und so trend zu behaupten....


----------



## racejo (29. Juli 2008)

Ich frag mich nur wie man so dumm sein kann, in der heutigen Zeit noch Epo zu nehmen. Die werden ja angeblich mittlerweile oft kontrolliert, da ist es doch nur eine Frage der Zeit bis man mit Epo erwischt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (29. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte es schon in den News geschrieben, aber schreibe es gerne nochmal hier, weil ich es den oberen Oberhammer finde:
Andersen hat den offenen Brief gegen die beiden Fumic Brüder mitunterschrieben. Das war dieses Jahr zur EM in St. Wendel und wann hat er nochmal sich entschieden, zu dopen...?  Sowas hinterfotziges, dafür gehört im in den ... getreten.

Auf der anderen Seite macht jeder von uns Fehler (gut, nicht jeder hat dann gleich ein ganzes Team zerstört und mehrere Arbeitsplätze auf dem Gewissen) aber beim 1. Verstoß 2-4 Jahre Sperre finde ich für genügend. Sie sollten nur den Riegel vorschieben, dass sie in die Fahrer/Sponsorenverträge saftige Geldstrafen (z.B. 10faches Monatsgehalt) mitreinschreiben. Beim 2.Verstoß lebenslange Sperre - ganz klar!


----------



## singlestoph (29. Juli 2008)

es gibt angeblich über 50neue epopräparate und nur zu wenigen gibt es einen nachweis

dies dynepo geschichte von letztm jahr war unter anderem so gut zu testen weil der hersteller kein interesse an dopingmittelverkäufen hatte und sein internes testverfahren mit definierten markierungsstoffen der wada zur verfügung gestellt hat

eigentlich könnte man bei jedem epomedikament solche dinge einbauen die dann eine gewisse zeit nachweisbar sind 

wenn man will


----------



## gtbiker (29. Juli 2008)

"Die Stada Arzneimittel AG mit Sitz in Bad Vilbel hat Mitte 2006 die Zulassung fÃ¼r ein sogenanntes âBiosimilarâ von Epo fÃ¼r den europÃ¤ischen Markt beantragt. Da die Patente fÃ¼r Epo auslaufen, versuchen Firmen wie Stada, die sich auf Nachahmersubstanzen spezialisiert haben, Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen, die wirkungsgleich sind. Stada wird die Zulassung fÃ¼r sein Biosimilar vermutlich in diesem Jahr erhalten und das Produkt unter dem Namen âEpoetin-zetaâ von 2008 an vermarkten.

Nach Ansicht von Professor Horst Pagel von der UniversitÃ¤t LÃ¼beck, einem der fÃ¼hrenden Wissenschaftler beim Thema Erythropoietin, fÃ¤llt dann der Preis. Das wÃ¤re ein Segen fÃ¼r die Kranken, aber wohl ein Fluch fÃ¼r den Sport. Anbieter anderer Erythropoietine mÃ¼ssten ihre bislang extrem hohen Forderungen senken. Dann wÃ¼rde auch der Schwarzmarktpreis fallen. Zur Zeit betrÃ¤gt der Apothekenpreis fÃ¼r eine Epo-Kur mit 10.000 Internationalen Einheiten etwa 1000 Euro."
Quelle: http://www.faz.net/s/Rub9CD731D06F1...C6A400DEDD40A9092F~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


----------



## singlestoph (29. Juli 2008)

strafen:

6monate bis zwei jahre für reuige ersttäter ..... 

ich hab erst vor ein paar wochen begonnen gehört da natürlich auch rein, oder ich hab erst am ende meiner karriere,öhmm im letzten jahr.... wie johann museuw wenn der dann nicht auch noch in dopinghandel verwickelt gewesen wäre
seine schon vorgesehene arbeit als sportlicher leiter bei quickstep kann er während der sperre nicht tun da sie aber zuwenig leute haben fährt er unakreditiert(lizensiert, was weiss ich) den mannschaftswagen

wiederholungstäter 4 jahre was ja oft dann auch lebenslang bedeutet

kronzeugen wenn sie wie jörg jackse substanzielle informationen über organisation und hintermänner rausrücken weniger.
bei jacksche 1 jahr er war zwar auch eher der wiederholungstäter aber ohne seine infos könnte man , keine ahnung was man könnte , den fuentes hat man ja irgendwie vor gericht gestellt aber folgen hatte das ja auch nicht wirklich, ohne seine zeugenaussagen wäre das dann vielleicht nur ein indizienprozess geworden mit ein paar ochen bedingt gefängnis/ paar hunder euro busse


----------



## Fezzä__ (29. Juli 2008)

> eigentlich könnte man bei jedem epomedikament solche dinge einbauen die dann eine gewisse zeit nachweisbar sind



Die Idee ist gut, nur werden dann sofort alle anderen "unmarkierten" Produkte einen riesigen Umsatz-Zuwachs verzeichnen, resp. der ohnehin schon sehr grosse Schwarzmarkt wachsen....

....Ich glaube kaum, dass alle "doper" Ihre Medikamente auf legalem weg aus registrierten oder offiziellen Produktionen nehmen.


----------



## Backfisch (29. Juli 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> sorry, aber solche links find ich nicht-sinnvoll. davon gibts tausende im web. viele beruhen auf jounalistischem Unwissen. hauptsache über die bösen grauen tausenden hobbyfutzis geschrieben.
> ist ja so und so trend zu behaupten....



Schon mal Mitglied in einem Fitnessstudio gewesen? Oder eine Disco auf dem Land besucht (z.B. im Osten)?

Die Anwender von "privatem" Doping sieht man überall, teilweise reden sie auch ganz offen darüber, auch in diversen Internetforen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. Juli 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> das ganze ist nicht ganz so einfach das mir dem sperren undsoweiter
> 
> da gibt es dinge die unter arbeitsrecht internationales recht usw .  fallen
> 
> wenn zum beispiel ein verband einen gedopten oder vermeintlich gedopten sportler (vorallem uneinsichtig und nicht geständig) zu unrecht sperrt und der vor arbeitsgericht recht kriegt müsste der verband dann den lohn oder lohnausfall bezahlen .......



Und warum kann der Gesetzgeber in Frankreich entsprechende Gesetze verabschieden (dazu braucht man keinen Verband)? 

http://www.rp-online.de/public/arti...232/Nevado-drohen-fuenf-Jahre-Gefaengnis.html

"Nach französischem Recht droht dem Spanier eine Gefängnisstrafe von bis zu fünf Jahren sowie eine Geldbuße von bis zu 75.000 Euro. Bis zu zwei Jahre und eine Geldstrafe von 3750 Euro drohen wegen Gebrauchs und Besitzes giftiger Substanzen, drei Jahre und eine hohe Geldstrafe wegen des Imports verbotener Güter."

Es ist vielmehr so, daß die meisten Länder (USA, China,...) gar keine strengen Dopingkontrollen möchten, um für die eigenen Sportler keine "Wettbewerbsnachteile" hinnehmen zu müssen.

Solnage es da keine internationale Einigkeit gibt wird es national recht schwierig, es sei denn man akzeptiert die unterschiedlichen Dopingmöglichkeiten.

Und sämtliche juristischen Spitzfindigkeiten sind ausschließlich Scheingefechte.


----------



## gtbiker (29. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Schon mal Mitglied in einem Fitnessstudio gewesen? Oder eine Disco auf dem Land besucht (z.B. im Osten)?
> 
> Die Anwender von "privatem" Doping sieht man überall, teilweise reden sie auch ganz offen darüber, auch in diversen Internetforen.



ja, bin mitglied im fitnesstudio und kenne diverse machenschaften....
das es nen rießigen bereich im hobby-amateur-sport gibt ist ja ohnehin klar.
ich hab bloß was dagegen, wenn reporter xy (der sonst für xy) zuständig ist, plötzlich nen artikel über "Doping im Hobbysport" (oder so) schreibt, obwohl derjenige keinerlei ahnung davon hat. die meisten von den reportern haben selbst noch nie leistungssport betrieben, führen sich aber wie Kaiser des Sports auf.


----------



## Backfisch (29. Juli 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> ja, bin mitglied im fitnesstudio und kenne diverse machenschaften....
> das es nen rießigen bereich im hobby-amateur-sport gibt ist ja ohnehin klar.
> ich hab bloß was dagegen, wenn reporter xy (der sonst für xy) zuständig ist, plötzlich nen artikel über "Doping im Hobbysport" (oder so) schreibt, obwohl derjenige keinerlei ahnung davon hat. die meisten von den reportern haben selbst noch nie leistungssport betrieben, führen sich aber wie Kaiser des Sports auf.



Ach so, naja... ein Journalist muss nicht in allen Bereichen Experte sein, über die er schreibt. Wäre sogar teilweise hinderlich, da er nicht mehr unvoreingenommen recherchieren und schreiben könnte. Um trotzdem sachlich richtig zu schreiben gibt es ja "Recherche" und "journalistische Sorgfalt"... aber naja...  soweit die Theorie.


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Juli 2008)

*DAS MAGAZIN*
ein artikel noch sehr spannend 
http://dasmagazin.ch/index.php/die-mutanten-greifen-an/
*25.07.2008 von Beat Glogger *

*Die Mutanten greifen an*

Es ist gut möglich, dass in Peking die ersten genetisch gedopten Sportler mitmachen (und wohl gewinnen). Wäre das so schlimm?


----------



## mete (29. Juli 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *DAS MAGAZIN*
> ein artikel noch sehr spannend
> http://dasmagazin.ch/index.php/die-mutanten-greifen-an/
> *25.07.2008 von Beat Glogger *
> ...



Es bleibt die Genugtuung, dass ein Eingriff in den Hormonhaushalt selten dafür sorgt, dass die entsprechenden Personen mehr Freude am Leben haben. Zugegebnermaßen ist das Thema aber überaus interessant.


----------



## HB76 (29. Juli 2008)

warum eigentlich den sportler bestrafen?? warum nicht seinen arzt der ihm dabei geholfen hat, warum nicht die pharmaindustie welche in dieser richtung forscht und neue sachen auf den markt bringt um mit dem doping geld zu verdienen, warum nicht die sportverbände welche siege fordern (jetzt schon zb für olympia), warum nicht den sponsr welcher auch siege fordert sonst steigt er aus dem sponsoring aus, ach und warum nicht die gehirnlosen journalisten welche nach jedem schlechten ergebniss sofort rummaulen und die leistung die trotzalledem gebracht wurde nicht anerkennen??

merkt ihr was????

wenn ihr euer *geld* mit dem sport verdienen würdet.....................................................


----------



## mete (29. Juli 2008)

HB76 schrieb:


> warum eigentlich den sportler bestrafen?? warum nicht seinen arzt der ihm dabei geholfen hat, warum nicht die pharmaindustie welche in dieser richtung forscht und neue sachen auf den markt bringt um mit dem doping geld zu verdienen, warum nicht die sportverbände welche siege fordern (jetzt schon zb für olympia), warum nicht den sponsr welcher auch siege fordert sonst steigt er aus dem sponsoring aus, ach und warum nicht die gehirnlosen journalisten welche nach jedem schlechten ergebniss sofort rummaulen und die leistung die trotzalledem gebracht wurde nicht anerkennen??
> 
> merkt ihr was????
> 
> wenn ihr euer *geld* mit dem sport verdienen würdet.....................................................



Weil es letztendlich doch die Entscheidung des Sportlers ist....wer nicht gut genug ist, der kann sein Geld eben nicht mir Sport verdienen, so einfach ist das.


----------



## HB76 (29. Juli 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Weil es letztendlich doch die Entscheidung des Sportlers ist....



omg, setzt doch endlich mal die rosa brille ab


----------



## mete (29. Juli 2008)

HB76 schrieb:


> omg, setzt doch endlich mal die rosa brille ab



Versteh' ich nicht, niemand zwingt die dazu, das Zeug zu nehmen oder mischt es ihnen unters Essen, da muss die Einsicht vom Sportler kommen, dass er eben ohne unerlaubte Hilfsmittel keine Spitzenleistungen bringen kann und seine Konsequenzen daraus ziehen, mit Sport Geld verdienen zu wollen ohne sich ein zweites Standbein zu schaffen, ist sowieso der größte Unfug, den man sich vornehmen kann. Da nützt auch das Gelaber über Leistungs- und Vertragsdruck nichts und mit einer rosa Brille hat das auch nichts zu tun, das nennt man Vernunft.


----------



## singlestoph (30. Juli 2008)

wie das genau mit den spaniern ist die ja wieder in spanien sind ....

falls es da überhaupt zu den strafen kommt gibt es sicher kein auslieferungsabkommen

das ist ja ein vergehen dass in spanien nicht unter strafe steht
und die neue dopingagentur in spanien ist ja nicht unabhängig undmehr auf prävention ausgerichtet

kann man nachlesen bei den faz artikelin wenn man da weiterklickt .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (30. Juli 2008)

Gestern kam bei Frontal ein interessanter Beitrag über Doping.



> Dagegen warf der dänische Anti-Doping-Forscher Rasmus Damsgaard dem IOC und der Welt-Anti-Doping-Agentur (WADA) vor, sie gehe zu lasch gegen Sportbetrüger vor. Damsgaard kritisierte insbesondere die starren Grenzwerte bei Dopingtests. "Wenn ich mir die Test-Ergebnisse der WADA-Labore ansehe, finde ich vielleicht 500 Betrüger. Aber wenn die WADA oder das IOC sich die Ergebnisse ansehen, entdecken sie nur zwei oder drei", so Damsgaard im ZDF.
> 
> Nach Ansicht des Doping-Fahnders würde eine kontinuierliche Kontrolle aller Athleten zeigen, dass viele von ihnen auffällige Blutwerte haben, aber meist knapp unter den erlaubten Grenzwerten bleiben. Nur ganz Dumme ließen sich heute noch mit dem Blutdopingmittel EPO erwischen. "Es gibt einen freien Markt und damit freies Spiel für alle Sportler, die EPO einnehmen wollen", so der Anti-Doping-Experte, der auch das Profi-Radsportteam CSC überwacht.
> 
> ...



*Heute abend:*


> Das ZDF sendet am Mittwoch, 30. Juli 2008, um 23.15 Uhr die Dokumentation "Mission Gold: Wie sauber sind die Spiele?"


----------



## racejo (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser angesprochene Däne hat schon mehrere Fälle bei CSC entdeckt. Es ist  allerdings nie an die Öffentlichkeit gekommen, wer der Verdächtige ist. Sauber, sauber CSC.

Die Sendung, welche Backfisch anspricht, habe ich mir auch angeschaut. Dabei bin ich auf die naive Idee gekommen, all das könne Tacktiererei der Wada sein, um den Sportlern glaubhaft zu vermitteln, dass man nicht auf Insulin teste. Es dann doch macht und zack hat man viele Sportler im Netz. 

Man darf gespannt sein, was kommt. Ich werde mich über jeden Dopingfall freuen.
Vive le Dopage.


----------



## Stromberg (30. Juli 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Dieser angesprochene Däne hat schon mehrere Fälle bei CSC entdeckt. Es ist  allerdings nie an die Öffentlichkeit gekommen, wer der Verdächtige ist. Sauber, sauber CSC.


Hast du dafür eine Quelle?

Ich kannte das bisher so, dass bei auffälligen Befunden zuerst UCI und WADA und zuletzt CSC benachrichtig würden.


----------



## herr.gigs (30. Juli 2008)

Was ist eigentl. dieses Jahr mit den 3 Chinesinnen?
Habe mir mal gestern abend meine Gedanken gemacht, keine von denen hatte meines Wissen ne schwere Krankheit oder Verletzung...


----------



## powderJO (30. Juli 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Versteh' ich nicht, niemand zwingt die dazu, das Zeug zu nehmen oder mischt es ihnen unters Essen, da muss die Einsicht vom Sportler kommen, dass er eben ohne unerlaubte Hilfsmittel keine Spitzenleistungen bringen kann und seine Konsequenzen daraus ziehen, mit Sport Geld verdienen zu wollen ohne sich ein zweites Standbein zu schaffen, ist sowieso der größte Unfug, den man sich vornehmen kann. Da nützt auch das Gelaber über Leistungs- und Vertragsdruck nichts und mit einer rosa Brille hat das auch nichts zu tun, das nennt man Vernunft.



das ist unsinn, sorry. natürlich steht hinter dem dopenden sportler kein funktionär, teamleiter, sponsor mit der knarre in der hand und sagt: "spritz".  faktisch aber ist der vertrag der bei ausbleibenden erfolgen nicht verlängert wird ein genauso wirksames druckmittel wie die knarre an der schläfe. oder das ausbleiben von sponsorengeldern. oder die nichtnominierung für olympia weil man die qualifikation nicht geschafft hat ...

das problem ist, dass unter umständen selbst eine absolut sauber erbrachte spitzenleistung eines spitzentalents nicht mehr ausreicht, um einen vertrag zu bekommen, die olympia-quali zu packen oder gar einen wettkampf zu gewinnen. ganz einfach weil man keine chance hat gegen die zu gewinnen, die genauso talentiert sind UND die dopen. 

in dieser situation vom sportler die größe zu verlangen lieber den sport aufzugeben als chancengleichheit herzustellen ist einnfach, wenn man selbst niemals in gefahr gerät, in eine ähnlich auswegslose lage zu geraten. 

stell dir einfach mal vor: du hast von kindesbeinen an alles dafür getan in deinem sport zu den besten zu gehören. du hast trainiert und trainiert, während die anderen feiern waren, du hast die schule und die ausbildung vernachlässigt weil an erster stelle immer nur das training kam und das pensum natürlich gesteigert werden muss. du bist über jahre daran gewöhnt jeden tag an die grenzen deiner leistungsfähigkeit zu gehen und alles dafür zu tun, um dein ziel zu erreichen. dann hast du es gepackt und plötzlich geht nix mehr:
die erfolge bleiben aus, du landest nur noch im mittelfeld, dir fahren jungs um die ohren, die du als jugendlicher und amateur noch ganz weit hinter dir gelassen hast. dann ziehen sich langsam die ersten sponsoren zurück, der teamchef zögert mit der vertragsverlängerung etc. was wirst du tun? dein großes ziel einfach so an den nagel hängen? oder vielleicht doch einfach das tun was alle anderen auch tun? 

und ja  klar wäre es vernünftig sich nicht nur auf den sport zu verlassen, sich ein zweites standbein zu schaffen und zumindest eine solide ausbildung anzustreben. in der theorie. in der praxis wird in vielen fällen die belastung zu hoch, um beidem gerecht zu werden: hochleistungssport und ausbildung. klar gibt es ein paar die das schaffen  in den meisten fällen klappt es nicht. 

mein fazit: sich über den doper aufregen ist einfach, geholfen ist damit aber keinem. weder dem sport noch dem sportler.


----------



## mete (30. Juli 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> das ist unsinn, sorry. natÃ¼rlich steht hinter dem dopenden sportler kein funktionÃ¤r, teamleiter, sponsor mit der knarre in der hand und sagt: "spritz".  faktisch aber ist der vertrag der bei ausbleibenden erfolgen nicht verlÃ¤ngert wird ein genauso wirksames druckmittel wie die knarre an der schlÃ¤fe. oder das ausbleiben von sponsorengeldern. oder die nichtnominierung fÃ¼r olympia weil man die qualifikation nicht geschafft hat ...
> 
> das problem ist, dass unter umstÃ¤nden selbst eine absolut sauber erbrachte spitzenleistung eines spitzentalents nicht mehr ausreicht, um einen vertrag zu bekommen, die olympia-quali zu packen oder gar einen wettkampf zu gewinnen. ganz einfach weil man keine chance hat gegen die zu gewinnen, die genauso talentiert sind UND die dopen.
> 
> ...



Es ging darum, dass der Sportler zur Verantwortung gezogen wird und nicht, die Maschinerie dahinter, denn er ist letztendlich derjenige, auf den es ankommt und deshalb gehÃ¶rt er bestraft, das gesellschaftliche Problem und warum gedopt wird, lasse ich mal auÃen vor. Und ja, ich habe bis vor fÃ¼nf Jahren auch 20- 30h pro Woche trainiert und bin trotzdem im Vergleich nicht besonders gut gewesen, dann muss man seine PrioritÃ¤ten eben anders setzen, so einfach ist das, man kann Doping in keiner Weise rechtfertigen, auch nicht mit Deiner Argumentation, die auÃerdem ein ganz anderes Problem beschreibt. Wie gesagt, Sport ist kein Beruf, auf dem man eine Existenz aufbauen kann, wer das nicht versteht, der tut mir leid. Was machst Du, wenn Du schwer verletzt wirst und lÃ¤ngere Zeit aussetzen musst bzw. Deinen "Beruf" als Sportler gar nicht mehr ausÃ¼ben kannst, sondern nur noch BÃ¼roarbeit? Ups, das kann ich nicht, ich kann doch nur schnell laufen/fahren, weit/ hoch springen oder werfen? Oder der Sport wird so unattraktiv, dass man davon eigentlich nicht mehr leben kann (der MTB- Sport hat das auch schon hinter sich..)? Pech gehabt....?!


----------



## HB76 (30. Juli 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Dabei bin ich auf die naive Idee gekommen, all das könne Tacktiererei der Wada sein, um den Sportlern glaubhaft zu vermitteln, dass man nicht auf Insulin teste. Es dann doch macht und zack hat man viele Sportler im Netz.



wirklich sehr naiv, überleg doch mal. es werden sagen wir mal 100 sportler in peking positiv getestet, was würde den passieren?? ganz krass gesagt geht es doch bei olympia ums geld und nicht um den sport. ergo was würde passieren wenn so viele sportler postiv getestet würden?? sponsoren springen ab, einschaltquoten stürzen ins bodenlose usw. ergo ein verlust in millardengröße. 

also nenne mir einen grund soviele sportler zu entlarven, ein paar werden bestimmt postiv sein und als erfolg der presse zugeführt. nicht zuviel um die illusion der sauberen spiele nicht zu gefährden. die organisatoren würden sich ja ins eigene bein schießen wenn sie zu viele erwischen würden.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (30. Juli 2008)

Stromberg_fan schrieb:


> Sowas sollte Lebenslange sperren geben und nicht nur 2 Jahre. Wer versuch in einem Beruf zu betrügen sollt sich nen anderen suchen. Ganz egal ob Steuerberater oder Profisportler...



kann ich nur zustimmen.das gibts nur eine Lösung, wer dopt--> Lebenslange sperre.


----------



## powderJO (31. Juli 2008)

mete schrieb:


> viel text



du vergleichst dich bzw. deine situation mit der eines profisportlers, nur weil du mal 20 - 30 stunden die woche trainiert hast?  das beweist mir, dass du nicht wirklich weißt, von was du da schreibst. profi wird man nicht NUR weil man viel und intensiv trainiert, sondern nur dann, wenn zu dem wahnsinnigen aufwand auch noch ein gehöriges maß an talent, duchsetzungsvermögen und willen dazu kommt.

wer das nicht hat, kann so viel trainieren oder dopen wie er will - profi wird er nicht. er wird nicht mal ein guter amateur. du hast deine prioritäten anders gesetzt weil du zu schlecht warst. punkt. weil du eben kein ausnahmetalent warst. du glaubst mit doping wärst du deutlich besser gewesen? vergiss es. was man bei dir zwischen den zeilen lesen kann ist das geschwätz vieler x-beliebiger couchpotatoes: "ey, mit epo komm ich auch überall hoch...".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (31. Juli 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> du vergleichst dich bzw. deine situation mit der eines profisportlers, nur weil du mal 20 - 30 stunden die woche trainiert hast?  das beweist mir, dass du nicht wirklich weißt, von was du da schreibst. profi wird man nicht NUR weil man viel und intensiv trainiert, sondern nur dann, wenn zu dem wahnsinnigen aufwand auch noch ein gehöriges maß an talent, duchsetzungsvermögen und willen dazu kommt.
> 
> wer das nicht hat, kann so viel trainieren oder dopen wie er will - profi wird er nicht. er wird nicht mal ein guter amateur. du hast deine prioritäten anders gesetzt weil du zu schlecht warst. punkt. weil du eben kein ausnahmetalent warst. du glaubst mit doping wärst du deutlich besser gewesen? vergiss es. was man bei dir zwischen den zeilen lesen kann ist das geschwätz vieler x-beliebiger couchpotatoes: "ey, mit epo komm ich auch überall hoch...".



Liest Du eigentlich auch das Geschriebene? Ich habe eigentlich genau das Gegenteil von dem geschrieben, was Du mir unterstellst. Außerdem verallgemeinerst Du, die Wirksamkeit von Doping wird auch wesentlich dadurch beeinflusst, was man erreichen möchte, Hebelverhältnisse von Extremitäten kann man zum Beispiel damit nicht verbessern, aber Leistungswerte im Maximalkraft und Kraftausdauerbereich beispielsweise schon ziemlich extrem...und ich habe außerdem auch nicht spezifisch vom Radfahren gesprochen.


----------



## Don Trailo (31. Juli 2008)

ist ritalin eigentlich auch verboten
 bei uns herrscht ein reger markt( nicht nur bei partyleuten..)


----------



## singlestoph (31. Juli 2008)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Hast du dafür eine Quelle?
> 
> Ich kannte das bisher so, dass bei auffälligen Befunden zuerst UCI und WADA und zuletzt CSC benachrichtig würden.



nicht wenn es teaminterne kontrollen sind

da könnte man dann auch bis ans nachweisbare limit dopen und fahrer die darüber sind einfach nicht aufbieten

...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (31. Juli 2008)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> kann ich nur zustimmen.das gibts nur eine Lösung, wer dopt--> Lebenslange sperre.


...noch einfacher: Gefängnisstrafe > 2 Jahre (wie in Frankreich realisiert)...


----------



## powderJO (31. Juli 2008)

aber selbstverständlich habe ich gelesen was du schreibst: 



mete schrieb:


> Und ja, ich habe bis vor fünf Jahren auch 20- 30h pro Woche trainiert und bin trotzdem im Vergleich nicht besonders gut gewesen, dann muss man seine Prioritäten eben anders setzen, so einfach ist das,




wie soll man das bitte schön im gesamt-zusammenhang denn anders verstehen wie von mir dargestellt? 

übrigens: das von mir geschriebene bezieht sich nicht auf radprofis im speziellen. das gilt für jeden berufssportler. nur mit doping wirst du nix. ausnahme: bodybuilding vielleicht (ist aber für mich eh kein sport). selbst typische dopingsportarten wie gewichtheben und kugelstoßen setzen soviel talent voraus, dass es mit training und doping alleine garantiert nicht zum profistatus reicht.

und noch eine frage: was machst DU, der Du ja die prioritäten anders gesetzt hast, wenn DU deinen beruf nicht mehr ausüben kannst? zum beispiel weil dein boss dich rausschmeißt mit der begründung, die anderen könnten rund um die uhr arbeiten, aber du bräuchtest ja 8 stunden schlaf täglich. was machst du? die gleichen muntermacher wie deine kollegen nehmen oder "die prioritäten anders setzen"?

ist es wirklich so einfach? ich glaube nicht.


----------



## mete (31. Juli 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> aber selbstverständlich habe ich gelesen was du schreibst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann lies es noch einmal nicht aus dem Kontext herausgerissen, sondern zusammen mit dem Post, auf dem sich diese Aussage bezog.



> Nur mit doping wirst du nix. ausnahme: bodybuilding vielleicht (ist aber für mich eh kein sport). selbst typische dopingsportarten wie gewichtheben und kugelstoßen setzen soviel talent voraus, dass es mit training und doping alleine garantiert nicht zum profistatus reicht.


Ich kann gerade die Textstelle nicht finden, wo ich das behauptet habe? Was ist denn Talent? Ein genetischer Vorteil gegenüber anderen, zumindest ein Teil der körperlichen Nachteile "Untalentierter" lässt sich, in bestimmten Sportarten, durch gezieltes Doping auf ein verschwindend geringes Maß reduzieren. 


> und noch eine frage: was machst DU, der Du ja die prioritäten anders gesetzt hast, wenn DU deinen beruf nicht mehr ausüben kannst? zum beispiel weil dein boss dich rausschmeißt mit der begründung, die anderen könnten rund um die uhr arbeiten, aber du bräuchtest ja 8 stunden schlaf täglich. was machst du? die gleichen muntermacher wie deine kollegen nehmen oder "die prioritäten anders setzen"?
> 
> ist es wirklich so einfach? ich glaube nicht.



Das Beispiel ist absurd, da unrealistisch und außerdem nicht illegal, sofern die verwendeten "Muntermacher" es nicht sind. Weiterhin gibt es dafür gesetzliche Regelungen für Arbeitnehmer, die einen weitgehend davor schützen (zumindest in D). Außerdem ist es heutzutage sowieso nicht möglich ein Berufsleben zu durchleben, ohne eine gewisse Flexibilität an den Tag zu legen, wer denkt, er lernt einen Beruf und kann den dann bis zum Rentenalter ausführen, hat irgendwie etwas verpasst, Stichworte Innovation, Automation, Outsourcing....

Alles in Allem ist jedoch keines der Themen, die Du hier ansprichst etwas, was ich zur Sprache gebracht habe, es ging einzig und allein darum, wer bei einem Regelverstoß zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen ist, das ist der Sportler, da ist es scheißegal, warum er betrogen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (31. Juli 2008)

HB76 schrieb:


> wirklich sehr naiv, überleg doch mal. es werden sagen wir mal 100 sportler in peking positiv getestet, was würde den passieren?? ganz krass gesagt geht es doch bei olympia ums geld und nicht um den sport. ergo was würde passieren wenn so viele sportler postiv getestet würden?? sponsoren springen ab, einschaltquoten stürzen ins bodenlose usw. ergo ein verlust in millardengröße.
> 
> also nenne mir einen grund soviele sportler zu entlarven, ein paar werden bestimmt postiv sein und als erfolg der presse zugeführt. nicht zuviel um die illusion der sauberen spiele nicht zu gefährden. die organisatoren würden sich ja ins eigene bein schießen wenn sie zu viele erwischen würden.



Drum nenne ichs naiv.

Zu CSC: Eurosports Moderatoren hatten das während der Tour so dargelegt.


----------



## racejo (31. Juli 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> nicht wenn es teaminterne kontrollen sind
> 
> da könnte man dann auch bis ans nachweisbare limit dopen und fahrer die darüber sind einfach nicht aufbieten
> 
> ...



T- Mobile hat es letztes Jahr richtig gemacht. Honchar suspendiert, da er abweichende Blutwerte hatte. So müsste es jedes Team bzw. auch die Wada handhaben.
Diese internen Doping Tests werden gemacht, um eine Fassade des heilen Sports aufzubauen. An die Öffentlichkeit wird das nie drängen. Vor allem nicht durch so Leute, wie Riis.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (31. Juli 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> ...Diese internen Doping Tests werden gemacht, um eine Fassade des heilen Sports aufzubauen. An die Öffentlichkeit wird das nie drängen. Vor allem nicht durch so Leute, wie Riis.


Oder wie Franke es ausdrückt: Dieser Rennradsport ist ein total versautes System (siehe auch die diesjährige TdF, wo die "alten Recken" wieder gesiegt haben - diejenigen, die halt am besten=unauffälligsten dopen können). Und bei den meisten Sportarten jetzt in Peking wird es nicht anders sein.


----------



## herr.gigs (1. August 2008)

http://sz-magazin.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/25344
ein interessantes Interview mit Jörg Jaksche! Sind ein paar Sachen dabei, die mir vorher nicht so klar waren...


----------



## powderJO (1. August 2008)

@ mete, so langsam werde ich den verdacht nicht mehr los, dass du dein eigenes geschreibsel nicht wirklich verstehst. 



mete schrieb:


> alles in Allem ist jedoch keines der Themen, die Du hier ansprichst etwas, was ich zur Sprache gebracht habe, es ging einzig und allein darum, wer bei einem Regelverstoß zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen ist, das ist der Sportler, da ist es scheißegal, warum er betrogen hat.



es ist nie egal warum jemand macht was er macht. warum sonst fragt jedes gericht nach der motivation einer tat? warum gibt es sowas wie mittäter, anstifter etc ... im übrigen habe ich nirgends geschrieben, dass der sportler nicht bestraft werden muss. ich habe nur deine allzu schlichte und einseitige sicht der dinge kritisiert. 

wärst du geistig ein wenig flexibler hättest du auch auf meine in deinen augen absurde frage eingehen können ohne irgendwelche arbeitsschutzvorschriften etc zu bemühen. nur hättest du dann eventuell erkennnen müssen, dass es nicht ganz so einfach ist, "die prioritäten anders zu setzen" wenn man plötzlich selbst der betroffene ist.


----------



## mete (1. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> nur hättest du dann eventuell erkennnen müssen, dass es nicht ganz so einfach ist, "die prioritäten anders zu setzen" wenn man plötzlich selbst der betroffene ist.



Wenn man den rechten Zeitpunkt erkennt, dann schon...man ist nicht erst Weltklasse und am nächsten Tag hängt man der Elite hinterher (sofern keine Verletzung dazwischenkommt), das ist ein stetiger Prozess und den erkennt man meist schon nach kurzer Zeit, dann steht man an einer Kreuzung und kann entscheiden, welchen Weg man nun gehen möchte, ganz allein, ich kann meinen Beruf auch jederzeit kündigen, wenn mir danach ist (und der Arbeitsvertrag das zulässt) bzw. der Arbeitgeber in moralisch zweifelhafte Geschäfte verwickelt ist oder ich sonst irgendwie mit meinen Überzeugungen im Konflikt stände.
Abgesehen davon ist es vielleicht interessant, den Betrugsgrund zu erfahren, wenn man das Straßmaß ermitteln möchte, darum wird danach gefragt, die jeweiligen Gründe werden vielleicht berücksichtig, heben aber nicht den Tatbestand auf. Für die Tatsache, dass bestraft wird, ist der Grund absolut irrelevant, die Art der Bestrafung ist dann im Einzelnen zu diskutieren.
Ich verstehe sehr wohl, was ich schreibe, Deine "Argumente" hingegen sind vielfach zitiert und nurmehr Ausreden und Rechtfertigungen, nichts Rationales und blumig mit unrealistischen Beispielen untermauert. Immerhin bin ich geistig so flexibel, dass ich mir keine an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Szenarien aus dem Hut zaubern muss..


----------



## Stromberg (1. August 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> nicht wenn es teaminterne kontrollen sind
> 
> da könnte man dann auch bis ans nachweisbare limit dopen und fahrer die darüber sind einfach nicht aufbieten
> 
> ...


Auf Nachfrage von Journalisten hat CSC aber betont, dass eben bei teaminternen Kontrollen Auffälligkeiten der UCI und WADA gemeldet werden. Damsgaard macht ja nur teaminterne Kontrollen für CSC, "richtige" sind ja verschlüsselt.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (1. August 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Wenn man den rechten Zeitpunkt erkennt, dann schon...man ist nicht erst Weltklasse und am nächsten Tag hängt man der Elite hinterher (sofern keine Verletzung dazwischenkommt), das ist ein stetiger Prozess und den erkennt man meist schon nach kurzer Zeit, dann steht man an einer Kreuzung und kann entscheiden, welchen Weg man nun gehen möchte, ganz allein, ich kann meinen Beruf auch jederzeit kündigen, wenn mir danach ist (und der Arbeitsvertrag das zulässt) bzw. der Arbeitgeber in moralisch zweifelhafte Geschäfte verwickelt ist oder ich sonst irgendwie mit meinen Überzeugungen im Konflikt stände.
> Abgesehen davon ist es vielleicht interessant, den Betrugsgrund zu erfahren, wenn man das Straßmaß ermitteln möchte, darum wird danach gefragt, die jeweiligen Gründe werden vielleicht berücksichtig, heben aber nicht den Tatbestand auf. Für die Tatsache, dass bestraft wird, ist der Grund absolut irrelevant, die Art der Bestrafung ist dann im Einzelnen zu diskutieren.
> Ich verstehe sehr wohl, was ich schreibe, Deine "Argumente" hingegen sind vielfach zitiert und nurmehr Ausreden und Rechtfertigungen, nichts Rationales und blumig mit unrealistischen Beispielen untermauert. Immerhin bin ich geistig so flexibel, dass ich mir keine an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Szenarien aus dem Hut zaubern muss..


...schon allein die Verwendung des Begriffs "Betroffener" zeigt doch, wes geistes Kind powderjo ist:  Als wenn die Leistungssportler alle arme, unschuldige Opfer und nicht aktive Täter wären...


----------



## Stromberg (1. August 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> ...schon allein die Verwendung des Begriffs "Betroffener" zeigt doch, wes geistes Kind powderjo ist:  Als wenn die Leistungssportler alle arme, unschuldige Opfer und nicht aktive Täter wären...


Wir sind hier zwar nicht im Germanistenforum, aber ein Betroffener ist schlicht jemand, der von einer Sache betroffen ist. Wenn es heißt, dass alle Deutschen im Lotto gewonnen habe, bin ich davon betroffen, ergo ein Betroffener. In einem anonymen Forum so Deutungshoheit über ein Wort zu beanspruchen, wäre mir schon etwas zu anmaßend.


----------



## dubbel (1. August 2008)

also du, das macht mich jetzt echt betroffen, du, weisste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (1. August 2008)

Stromberg schrieb:


> ...In einem anonymen Forum so Deutungshoheit über ein Wort zu beanspruchen, wäre mir schon etwas zu anmaßend.


1. Wie kommmst Du daruf, daß dieses Forum für mich anonym sei?
2. Was verleitet Dich zu der Annahme,daß ich mir "Deutungshoheit" über ein Wort anmaße?

Ausnahmsweise mal für dich mal ein Zitat aus wiki
""*Betroffener* im HipHop-Slang

Im HipHop-Slang werden diese Menschen als "Opfer" bezeichnet.""


----------



## racejo (1. August 2008)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Auf Nachfrage von Journalisten hat CSC aber betont, dass eben bei teaminternen Kontrollen Auffälligkeiten der UCI und WADA gemeldet werden. Damsgaard macht ja nur teaminterne Kontrollen für CSC, "richtige" sind ja verschlüsselt.



Genau. Da wird Herr Riis sicher nicht vorher informiert und hat da ein Mitspracherecht.


----------



## dubbel (1. August 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> ... HipHop-Slang ...


----------



## powderJO (1. August 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> ...schon allein die Verwendung des Begriffs "Betroffener" zeigt doch, wes geistes Kind powderjo ist:  Als wenn die Leistungssportler alle arme, unschuldige Opfer und nicht aktive Täter wären...




quatsch. das behauptet keiner. ich bleibe aber dabei, dass es erstens eben nicht für jeden so problemlos ist, den job  die prioritäten  zu wechseln wie scheinbar für mete. 
auch bleibe ich dabei, dass es zu billig ist, von profis zu verlangen "sich nicht auf den sport zu verlassen". klar ist es besser, wenn man noch eine ausbildung oder ein studium hinter sich gebracht hat aber ist das nicht ein wenig viel verlangt. logisch - vom sofa aus kann man das mal so leichthin in die tastatur nageln, aber wer hier würde freiweillig eine solche belastung auf sich nehmen einen beruf neben dem beruf auszuüben? machst du das? oder gehst du in deiner freizeit lieber biken? 

im gegensatz zu euch kann ich mich gedanklich duchaus in eine situation versetzen, die mir die entscheidung abverlangt entweder zu unerlaubten hilfmitteln zu greifen oder aber arbeitslos zu sein. und ich gegensatz zu euch kann ich nicht behaupten mir 100%ig sicher zu sein, dann eben das aufzugeben für was ich seit frühster kindheit gelebt und gearbeitet habe. 

faule ausrede? nur in den augen von menschen, die immer und überall moralisch absolut korrekt handeln. wenn ihr das tut - herzlichen glückwunsch.

.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (1. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> ... euch kann ich mich gedanklich duchaus in eine situation versetzen, die mir die *entscheidung abverlangt entweder zu unerlaubten hilfmitteln zu greifen oder aber arbeitslos zu sein*. und ich gegensatz zu euch kann ich nicht behaupten mir 100%ig sicher zu sein, dann eben das aufzugeben für was ich seit frühster kindheit gelebt und gearbeitet habe...


Mit einer solchen Argumentation kann man alles, z. B. auch das Verhalten der Siemens-Manager im Bestechungsskandal oder Bankraub rechtfertigen.


----------



## dubbel (1. August 2008)

schon mal was von den drei elementen 
- schuld
- rechtswidrigkeit
- tatbestand
gehört?


----------



## mete (1. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> quatsch. das behauptet keiner. ich bleibe aber dabei, dass es erstens eben nicht für jeden so problemlos ist, den job  die prioritäten  zu wechseln wie scheinbar für mete.
> auch bleibe ich dabei, dass es zu billig ist, von profis zu verlangen "sich nicht auf den sport zu verlassen". klar ist es besser, wenn man noch eine ausbildung oder ein studium hinter sich gebracht hat aber ist das nicht ein wenig viel verlangt. logisch - vom sofa aus kann man das mal so leichthin in die tastatur nageln, aber wer hier würde freiweillig eine solche belastung auf sich nehmen einen beruf neben dem beruf auszuüben? machst du das? oder gehst du in deiner freizeit lieber biken?
> 
> im gegensatz zu euch kann ich mich gedanklich duchaus in eine situation versetzen, die mir die entscheidung abverlangt entweder zu unerlaubten hilfmitteln zu greifen oder aber arbeitslos zu sein. und ich gegensatz zu euch kann ich nicht behaupten mir 100%ig sicher zu sein, dann eben das aufzugeben für was ich seit frühster kindheit gelebt und gearbeitet habe.
> ...



Wer hat denn behauptet, dass der richtige Weg immer der golden gepflasterte ist? Dann muss man seinen Wagen eben mal über die Rumpelstrecke schieben, letzendlich muss die Entscheidung jeder für sich treffen, aber dann braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn einem auf dem achso schön glänzenden Pfad irgendwann mal Stolpersteine oder kratergroße Löcher vor die Füße gelegt werden.


----------



## powderJO (1. August 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Mit einer solchen Argumentation kann man alles, z. B. auch das Verhalten der Siemens-Manager im Bestechungsskandal oder Bankraub rechtfertigen.



ich rechtfertige nix. ich zeige nur verständnis für menschen, die sich nicht in jeder situation 100%ig gesetzteskonforn und moralisch einwandfrei verhalten. was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (1. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> ... ich zeige nur *verständnis* für menschen, die sich nicht in jeder situation 100%ig gesetzteskonforn und moralisch einwandfrei verhalten. was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?


Und wie weit geht Dein Verständnis: Endet es erst bei Mord (oder Massenmord: Karadcic, Milosevic,...) oder schon vorher bei Totschlag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (1. August 2008)

bernd wenn du jetzt weiter wortklauberei betreiben willst â bitte. im Ã¼brigen disqualifizierst du dich als diskussionsteilnehmer selbst. spÃ¤testens dann, wenn du massenmÃ¶rder mit dopern gleichsetzt. 

aber da ich mir echt mÃ¼he gebe mit dir: erklÃ¤re mir doch mal bitte, in welcher zwangslage oder zwickmÃ¼hle milosovic zum beispiel steckte, als er die ethnischen sÃ¤uberungen befahl? angst keinen job als serbenprÃ¤sident mehr zu bekommen, wenn er auf versÃ¶hnung plÃ¤diert hÃ¤tte? wohl kaum.


----------



## mete (1. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> bernd wenn du jetzt weiter wortklauberei betreiben willst  bitte. im übrigen disqualifizierst du dich als diskussionsteilnehmer selbst. spätestens dann, wenn du massenmörder mit dopern gleichsetzt.
> 
> aber da ich mir echt mühe gebe mit dir: erkläre mir doch mal bitte, in welcher zwangslage oder zwickmühle milosovic zum beispiel steckte, als er die ethnischen säuberungen befahl? angst keinen job als serbenpräsident mehr zu bekommen, wenn er auf versöhnung plädiert hätte? wohl kaum.



In welcher Zwickmühle oder Zwangslage befindet sich denn ein Amateursportler, der um jeden Preis einen Profivertrag haben möchte? Toleranz ist da doch der erste Schritt zur Akzeptanz und dann ergibt sich eben die Situation, wie sie derzeit vorherrscht.


----------



## singlestoph (5. August 2008)

irgendwie scheinen da verständnisschwierigkeiten .....

doping ist verboten
das steht so im reglement das jeder lizenznehmer akzeptiert mit seiner unterschrift unter seinem lizenzbegehren

doping ist betrug gegenüber denen die sich an die regeln halten 


warum man da irgendie verständnis haben soll mit denen die erwischt wurden versehe ich jetzt nicht

wenn man beginnt an diesen einfachen regeln rumzu-deuten/basteln dann wird das gaaanz schwierig

s


----------



## HB76 (5. August 2008)

was irgendwo steht ist sowas von latte wenn es ums geld geht, und das gilt nicht nur für den sport. wann kapiert ihr das endlich mal????


----------



## singlestoph (5. August 2008)

ist nur latte wenn es keine sau interessiert
wenn aber verbände oder veranstalter tests durchfühern und erwischte fahrer sperren 
oder wie im ausgangsposting beschrieben sich sponsoren zurückziehen ....
nicht mehr

.....


----------



## singlestoph (5. August 2008)

nochwas:

solange es fahrer gibt die sich an die regeln halten sind sie nicht egal 

und solange es verbände gibt die unter anderem dafür kohle kriegen dass sie dafür schauen dass die leute regelkonform wett(kämpfen) auch nicht
dh kommissäre, schiedsrichter, kontrolleure usw stellen
sonst können wir wieder wie in der steinzeit .....

das es immer leute geben wird die es versuchen ist klar dass man alles dagegn tun soll auch
dass man nichts dagegen tun kann ist einfach nur blödsinniges geschwätz .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (5. August 2008)

dir ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen, oder??


----------



## Milass (6. August 2008)

HB76 schrieb:


> dir ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen, oder??



merkst du was?
warum gehst du nicht zurück ins ktwr?

mfg


----------



## John Rico (6. August 2008)

Ich hab den Thread grad gefunden und muss meinen Senf auch mal dazugeben! 



herr.gigs schrieb:


> http://sz-magazin.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/25344
> ein interessantes Interview mit Jörg Jaksche! Sind ein paar Sachen dabei, die mir vorher nicht so klar waren...



Ich empfehle jedem hier, den Artikel mal komplett zu lesen!
Dann relativieren manche vielleicht ihre Meinung: "Hackt auf den Sportlern rum, nur die sind Schuld!"
Die Disskussion ist ja eh schon lange auf einer allgemeinen Ebene, daher von mir zu einigen Statements ein paar Kommantare:




mete schrieb:


> Es ging darum, dass der Sportler zur Verantwortung gezogen wird und nicht, die Maschinerie dahinter, denn er ist letztendlich derjenige, auf den es ankommt und deshalb gehört er bestraft, das gesellschaftliche Problem und warum gedopt wird, lasse ich mal außen vor.



Das finde ich aber ziemlich naiv und gefährlich! Natürlich müssen auch die Sportler bestraft werden, aber nicht nur! Schau doch mal in den Artikel, wer alles hinter dem Doping im Hochleistungsbereich "lukrativer" Sportarten steckt oder es zumindest duldet. Das geht neben Team-Mitgliedern und Funktionären über Herrn Schäuble vor ca. 30 Jahren (der Doping legalisieren wollte) bis hin zur spanischen Regierung. Zitat aus dem Artikel: "Der spanische Gynäkologe Eufemiano Fuentes war Teamarzt des Liberty-Rennstalls, [...] Dass Spaniens Justiz die Ermittlungen abrupt einstellte, liegt offenkundig daran, dass zu Fuentes Kunden auch namhafte Athleten aus Leichtathletik, Tennis und Fußball zählten." (Ähnliches hatte ich vorher schon gehört, war mir bis jetzt aber nicht sicher, ob das ein erfundenes Gerücht ist oder stimmt.) 

In die gleiche Richtung gingen verschiedene Reportagen im ZDF & co (auch in Bezug auf Olympia). Sei es, dass sich Politiker gerne mit Medallien-Gewinnern ablichten lassen, China in der Vergangenheit Sportler nachweislich systematisch krank gedopt hat und für den Erfolg in Kauf genommen wurde, dass z.B. Athletinnen dauerhaft unfruchbar wurden oder Ärzte und Betreuer nach wie vor weltwet im Spitzensport beschäftigt werden, die z.B. aus der DDR für systematisches Doping bekannt sind.



> Wie gesagt, Sport ist kein Beruf, auf dem man eine Existenz aufbauen kann, wer das nicht versteht, der tut mir leid. Was machst Du, wenn Du schwer verletzt wirst und längere Zeit aussetzen musst bzw. Deinen "Beruf" als Sportler gar nicht mehr ausüben kannst, sondern nur noch Büroarbeit?



Auch das ist schwierig. Auch wenn du sicher recht hast, dass ein zweites Standbein immer von Vorteil ist, ist die Realisierung nicht immer einfach. Man fängt ja nicht erst mit 20 Jahren an, Leistungssport zu betreiben und kann sich davor voll auf Schule und danach Ausbildung / Studium konzentrieren.
Außerdem könnte man dein Argument auch auf jeden Beruf anwenden, bei dem durch schwere körperliche Arbeit das Risiko einer Beruftunfähigkeit sehr hoch ist. Danach müsste jeder Dachdecker, Feuerwehrmann oder Stuntman nebenbei eine "Schreibtischausbildung" machen. Klar ist das etws überspitzt, passt trotzdem zu deiner Aussage.

Und es gibt wirklich genügend Sportarten, duch die man deutlich besser Leben kann, als die meisten Leute jemals durch einen "normalen" Beruf. Dass der Sport dann in den meisten Fällen aber ein Full-Time-Job ist, sollte man nicht vergessen.



mete schrieb:


> Versteh' ich nicht, niemand zwingt die dazu, das Zeug zu nehmen oder mischt es ihnen unters Essen, da muss die Einsicht vom Sportler kommen, dass er eben ohne unerlaubte Hilfsmittel keine Spitzenleistungen bringen kann und seine Konsequenzen daraus ziehen, mit Sport Geld verdienen zu wollen ohne sich ein zweites Standbein zu schaffen, ist sowieso der größte Unfug, den man sich vornehmen kann. Da nützt auch das Gelaber über Leistungs- und Vertragsdruck nichts und mit einer rosa Brille hat das auch nichts zu tun, das nennt man Vernunft.



Einiges habe ich schon oben kommentiert. Ich bin sehr wohl der Meinung, dass dieser Zwang (zumindest in einigen/vielen Fällen) sehr wohl vorhanden ist. Und diese Haltung a la "Der Sportler muss sich immer richtig verhalten und immer moralisch und ggf. zu seinem Nachteil handeln, finde ich einfach naiv. Die Sportler haben ein ganzes Leben dafür trainiert, erfolgreich zu sein und sollen sich dann hinstellen und im schlimmsten Fall alles wegwerfen, weil sie nur die Alternative zwischen Spitze und Ausstieg haben? Oder anders gesagt (auf den Radsport bezogen), glaubt wirklich jemand, dass sich bei der Entschidung zwischen Wasserträger fürs Leben und Fahrer an der Spitze jeder freiwillig für das erste entscheidet? Das wäre zwar schön, ist aber (leider) nicht wirklich realistisch. Mit der gleichen Argumentation müsste jeder Arbeitnehmer, der von seinem Unternehmen 2 Std. Mehrarbeit ohne Lohnausgleich aufgedrückt bekommt, sofort kündigen. Macht ja auch keiner, oder?


Ich könnte noch ne Menge schreiben, aber mein Beitrag ist glaub ich eh schon zu lang 
Der Ausgangsfall (Alb-Gold) mag vielleicht wirklich die freie Entscheidung eines einzelnen gewesen sein. Aber in den großen Sportarten, bei denen es um große Summen geht, wird das alleinige Verteufeln der Sportler nichts bringen.
Solange in der Gesellschaft der Zweite als Versager abgestempelt wird, finanzielle Interessen vor Fairness kommen, Politiker z.T. Doping fördern/decken und jeder der auspackt vom Rest des Sports als Verräter bezeichnet und lebenslang ausgeschlossen wird, wird es keinen sauberen Sport geben, auch wenn überführte Sportler für 10 Jahre eingesperrt werden. Die Leute im Hintergrund haben nach wie vor nichts zu befürchten und der Sportler ist am Ende fast immer der Verlierer, egal ob er sich für oder gegen Doping entscheidet.


----------



## Felixxx (6. August 2008)

So richtig, richtig traurig wird die Sache doch erst, wenn man hier liest, wie viel Verständnis dem Doping entgegengebracht wird,

Felixxx


----------



## HB76 (6. August 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> merkst du was?
> warum gehst du nicht zurück ins ktwr?
> 
> mfg



lies einfach mal das posting unter deinem durch, und besser jetz??


----------



## powderJO (6. August 2008)

vergiss es. es gibt einfach zu viele, die schon den unterschied zwischen "verständnis haben" und "tolerieren" nicht begreifen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (6. August 2008)

würd mich mal interessieren wie viele der leute, die die leistungsgesellschaftsausrede bzw. no one cries for the second attitüde bei beschiss jedweder art anbringen und gleichzeitig gleichmachende ideen á la kommunismus und co prima finden - auch wenns vielleicht zu plakativ ist und zu generalisierend, ich glaube das liegt in der art bzw. in der natur, dass es immer beschei$$er gibt, der mensch ist nicht per se gut eingestellt, kühe und andere viecher vielleicht auch nicht


----------



## mete (6. August 2008)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> würd mich mal interessieren wie viele der leute, die die leistungsgesellschaftsausrede bzw. no one cries for the second attitüde bei beschiss jedweder art anbringen und gleichzeitig gleichmachende ideen á la kommunismus und co prima finden - auch wenns vielleicht zu plakativ ist und zu generalisierend, ich glaube das liegt in der art bzw. in der natur, dass es immer beschei$$er gibt, der mensch ist nicht per se gut eingestellt, kühe und andere viecher vielleicht auch nicht



Und muss ich dafür Verständnis haben? Ich denke nicht...


----------



## singlestoph (7. August 2008)

öhm 

systematisches doping -wenn auch nicht vom staat diktiert- gab es auch in den verbänden in der BRD , Schweiz usw.

nicht nur in der DDR

im deutschland wurden dann die ostdeutschen gezwungen ihre dopingvergangenheit aufzuarbeiten

dann wurde irgendwann mal einen politischen schlussstrich gezogen und die opfer entschädigt ..... oder zumindest versucht mit einer entschädigung jegliche rechtsansprüche darüber hinaus zu beenden 

undsoweiter

falls ich das richtig verstanden hab wurde die (doping)vergangenheit des westeutschen sports nicht aufgearbeitet ...

die geschichten kommen irgendwann doch noch an die oberfläche nur interessiert es dann vielleicht keinen mehr....

s


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (7. August 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Und muss ich dafür Verständnis haben? Ich denke nicht...



hast Du Verständnis dafür, dass die Erde sich dreht, es Tag und Nacht gibt etc. Ich meine das nicht "entschuldigend" sondern eher speziesgegeben. Menschen sind meinere Meinung nach nunmal nicht per se gut sonder eher das Gegenteil; ich ignoriere auch nicht dass Elvis lebt oder die Erde eine von Elefanten getragene Scheibe ist.

Es geht ums Akzeptieren, nicht um das Verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (7. August 2008)

wir leben alle in einer suchtgesselschaft
und extrem/leistungssportler sind auch süchtig> nach gewinn, adrenalin , anerkennung und erfolg und vieles mehr..
als suchtberater/experte habe ich in den vergangen 20 jahren akzeptanz lernen müssen was drogenmissbrauch betrifft, verstehen das mann sich nur zudröhnt und seine gesundheit und jugend verschwendet konnte ich nie. 

und  bei  doping
ich kann verstehen das manche dazu greifen mögen, doch ich mags nicht akteptieren..... bei gewissen aussagen hier habe ich echt das gefühl das die eigenwahrnehmung   verloren gegangen ist,ev auch supstanzbedingt......


----------



## Gorth (7. August 2008)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> .  ich ignoriere auch nicht dass Elvis lebt oder die Erde eine von Elefanten getragene Scheibe ist.
> 
> Es geht ums Akzeptieren, nicht um das Verstehen



die wiederum auf einer Schildkröte stehen?

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Buch des einen Physiotherapeuten/Masseurs/Spritzentransporters geworden, dass auch im Spiegel großzügig zitiert wurde. Irgendwie schienen in seiner Darstellung die eigentlichen Monster nicht aufm Fahrrad zu sitzen - hatte ich das Gefühl.


----------



## singlestoph (7. August 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> als suchtberater/experte habe ich in den vergangen 20 jahren akzeptanz lernen müssen was drogenmissbrauch betrifft, verstehen das mann sich nur zudröhnt und seine gesundheit und jugend verschwendet konnte ich nie.



da sieht man eben wie verantwortungsbewusst jugendliche sein können

wenn keiner die drogen, medikamente und alkoholischen getränke konsumieren  würde müsste der staat die pharmaindustrie, die drogenhändler und pflanzer mit subventionen unterstützen und das widerspricht je eigentlich den regeln der freien marktwirtschaft und der EU
beim alkohol ist die problematik ähnlich nur dass da schon kräftig direkte und indirekte subventionen fliessen , zumindest in der schweiz 



hundertausende brave arbeitnehmen (familienväter, allein erziehende mütter, .....) würden ihren job verlieren dass da ausgerechnet die jugendlichen die ja selbst akut von arbeitslosigkeit bedroht sind aushelfen müssen ist die eigentliche schweinerei ....


----------

